
Ask HN: Does anyone use Streak (YC S11) as their main CRM? - Major_Grooves
I&#x27;ve used Streak as a personal CRM on and off over the years and it has certainly made a lot of progress as a product. However, I only use it as a &quot;personal&quot; CRM - i.e. for fund-raising, or senior hiring, and when we have done sales in a company we have used something like Pipedrive or Salesforce.<p>I&#x27;m wondering if anyone uses Streak to run a serious, multi-agent sales team, when otherwise they might be using a more regular CRM?<p>They have Uber, Twitter, AirBnB, Yelp logos on their website, but I find it hard to believe that these companies are really using Streak as their CRM company-wide - it&#x27;s probably just a few individuals like me also using it as a personal CRM.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear first-hand accounts of sales teams really using Streak.<p>Streak: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.streak.com&#x2F; CRM plugin for Gmail
======
alooPotato
Hey there - founder of Streak here.

Sharing our customer success stories is something we need to do better of. We
hope to get a few of these on our site.

To answer your question, yes many companies use Streak as their main sales
CRM. Can't comment on specific companies but we have several large companies
using Streak (in the hundreds of users). Our sweet spot is lower though, in
the 10 to 50 user range.

Feel free to reach out, happy to share more details or help with onboarding:
aleem at Streak dot com.

